# Driven: 2012 Audi A6 S-line 3.0T FSI quattro (EU)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s an open iron gate at the end of a tree-lined driveway that leads into an abandoned school in the center of an Olive Grove. It’s about half way between Sciacca and Sant’Anna on a winding road through Sicily. Yes, there is a “Proprieta Privata” sign next to the gate and yes, Sicily is the birthplace of the Cosa Nostra, so this olive farm could be just an olive farm…. or it could be an “olive farm” (i.e. a place to dump the bodies of stupid Americans who stop to take pictures and interrupt a “business transaction”). 

Regardless of the posted warning and any imagined mafia goon squad, I can’t resist. I’m no more than a few kilometers into the test drive of the all-new Audi A6 3.0T FSI S-line you see here and if I take a chance trespassing in the olive grove then I’ll assuredly get some great shots of the car. Also, I can check photography off the day’s To Do List, leaving one remaining box marked “Drive it like you stole it!” Sounds like a plan.

* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice write-up George

I literally have 3 customers that are all driving few year old 535i's now that are anticipating the arrival of this new A6. that is so awesome to hear.


----------



## d00d (Apr 29, 2001)

I hope the air suspension is included on the US models.
Sport air suspension with height adjustability like that available with the S8 preferred.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Shame about the Avant... Mercedes has the E wagon and BMW will bring the 5 Touring. 

I didn't know that the 2.0T was confirmed for the US, interesting. Seems a little underpowered for this class, no? With the hybrid setup it might make sense. And I thought the 3.0TDI was already confirmed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

3.0 TDI is not officially confirmed in that they haven't run any PR confirming it yet... but it's coming.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

The C7 A6 looks gorgeous and like a class leader.

But it is ashame that "there are no plans to bring the A6 Avant" to North America.

We lost the S4 Avant, then a manual transmission in the A4 Avant. The 535 wagon is no longer available in the US. Now the A6 Avant may not be resurrected.

Ashame we're such an SUV-loving land. I hate them.

Long live Avants!

(Wish I had kept my '06 A4 S-Line Avant 3.2 with 6MT......)


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

sieben said:


> The C7 A6 looks gorgeous and like a class leader.
> 
> But it is ashame that "there are no plans to bring the A6 Avant" to North America.
> 
> ...


Probably then you're one of few only!
They are bringing A7 instead!


----------

